
The Walking Water Mystery (In Space and Slow Motion) – Smarter Every Day 160 - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJDEsAy9RyM&t=565s
======
peter_d_sherman
Related Concepts/Ideas/Search Terms:

Cello Music

Coalescence / Delayed Coalescence

Cymatics

Don Pettit

Elastic vs. Inelastic Collisions (Collisional Kinetic Energy)

Hydrophobia

NightHawkInLight (YouTuber)

Phantom v2511 (High-Speed Camera)

Surface Tension

Water Dancing On Water

Water Droplets

etc.

